# Logdaten auf USB-Stick



## Netwalker (1 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine Steuerung, bei der enige Messwerte erfasst werden, auf einem CP6608 von Beckhoff laufen. Also ein Controllpanel mit 5,7" Touchscreen und intekriertem Embedded PC für SPS-Steurungsaufgaben.
Nun ist es so dass ich die Messdaten aufzeichne und gerne auf einem externen Datenträger ablegen möchte. Vorzugsweise USB. USB-Schnittstelle ist ja schon vorhanden.
Hat damit schon jemand erfahrung? Und wen ja, wie bringe ich die Daten auf den USB-Stick?

ich sag schon mal danke...


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2010)

zyklisch oder auf anforderung?


----------



## Netwalker (2 März 2010)

bisher noch nicht deviniert, aber ich denke es wird auf anfrage raus laufen.


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

Netwalker schrieb:


> bisher noch nicht deviniert, aber ich denke es wird auf anfrage raus laufen.



welches system ist denn embedded?

unter xp: bat mit copy c:\log\filexyz.log z:\log\


----------



## Paule (2 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> zyklisch oder auf anforderung?


Hast Du denn für beide Möglichkeiten eine Lösung? 
Oder war das rein informativ?


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Hast Du denn für beide Möglichkeiten eine Lösung?
> Oder war das rein informativ?



das war, um herrauszufinden, ob er den usb-stick kaputt machen will oder länger benutzen...


----------



## Netwalker (2 März 2010)

also an betriebsystem läuft auf der hardware windows ce. später soll das ganze wohl auch mal auf nem system mit wundows embedded realisiert werden.

ja aber wie kann ich jetzt mein sps-programm beauftragen die daten z.b. aus einem array im csv-format auf dem usb-stick ab zu legen?


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

Netwalker schrieb:


> ja aber wie kann ich jetzt mein sps-programm beauftragen die daten z.b. aus einem array im csv-format auf dem usb-stick ab zu legen?



war das die ausgangsforderung?
egal...die auf dem panel gesammelten daten schreibst du mit hilfe der script funktionen der visualisierung zusammen und wenn diese dir keinen zugriff auf externe medien bietet, stößt du bei bedarf per bit ein VB-script an, welches die entsprechende datei)n( (deswegen VB-script, weil man da die dateinamen dynamisch gestalten kann und auch mal gucken, was schon auf dem stick vorhanden ist) kopiert...


----------



## Netwalker (2 März 2010)

sorry, wenn ich mich eingangs ungenau ausgfedrückt hatte. aber die antwort passte jetzt genau auf mein problem, danke. dann werd ich mich mal mit den script funktionen bzw. VB-script auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Chräshe (2 März 2010)

*TwinCAT bringt bereits alles mit*

Hallo Netwalker ,

 TwinCAT bringt bereits alles mit was du brauchst. Zwei Dinge sind zu beachten.  


Leider muss man selbst     sicherstellen, dass immer nur ein Dateizugriff stattfindet.
Man sollte die Anzahl der     Schreibzugriffe so niedrig wie möglich halten, um Speicher und     Rechenleistung zu schonen. Am besten den Dateinamen für Protokolle     dynamisch mit Datum versehen...
*TwinCAT PLC Library: System* 

FB_FileOpen     Öffnen einer Datei.  
FB_FileClose     Schließen einer Datei.  
FB_FileWrite     Schreiben in eine Datei.  
FB_FileRead     Lesen aus einer Datei.  
FB_FileSeek     Verstellen des Dateizeigers.  
FB_FileTell         Die aktuelle Position des Dateizeigers ermitteln.  
FB_FilePuts         Einen Nullterminierten-String in eine Text-Datei schreiben.  
FB_FileGets         Einen String aus einer Text-Datei lesen.  
FB_EOF         Auf Dateiende testen.  
FB_FileDelete     Löschen einer Datei.  
FB_FileRename     Umbenennen einer Datei.  
FB_CreateDir     Erstellt ein neues Verzeichnis.  
FB_RemoveDir     Löscht ein Verzeichnis.  

Beispiel: Dateizugriff aus der SPS *


 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Netwalker (19 Juni 2010)

Wenn ich auf Windows CE Geräten Daten auf meinen USB-Stick geschrieben habe, muss ich den Stick zum entfernen dann nicht abmelden?


----------



## Chräshe (19 Juni 2010)

Hallo Netwalker,

 sofern du nach dem Schreiben deine Datei wieder ordnungsgemäß „geschlossen“  hast, spricht nichts dagegen, den Stick zu ziehen.
 Wenn du nur nach Aufforderung, also per Button, das Schreiben startest, kann fast nichts schief gehen...    

Gruß
Chräshe


----------

